
Show HN: Give/get referrals to tech companies (repher.me) - repherme
https://repher.me
======
repherme
Made using React, Firebase, a lot of material UI.

A simple website to give or get referrals to tech companies. Completely free
to use.

I was able to get some neat data from over 500 referral requests, take a look:
[https://imgur.com/a/kat47BG](https://imgur.com/a/kat47BG).

The right-hand side is the top requested companies, and the left-hand side is
the companies from which those requests are coming from. Basically shows who's
trying to go where.

I work at Google and personally referred 2 candidates who looked very good, 1
got hired (and yes there's a referral bonus).

